

Were we contacted by aliens - kostyk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zqdbgk7

======
andyrj
So when do we start building the giant gyroscope to send Jody Foster through
some wormholes? :) Joking aside, this is the first that I have read about any
signals being unidentified in origin and not having an explaination other than
ET's. Why isn't this bigger news here in the USA? I am hesitant to trust this
information due to their own use of language like, "perhaps the WOW! signal."
Is the bbc turning into the UK'S version of our "History" channel?

~~~
SL61
The Wow! signal is pretty well known, and is called that because the
astronomer who saw it wrote "Wow!" on the printout.

It's not quite as unexplained as the BBC article suggests, but none of the
possible explanations are completely verified.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal#Speculation_on_the_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal#Speculation_on_the_signal.27s_origin)

~~~
andyrj
I remembered hearing of the signal but thought it still had other plausible
explainations. You are right the article does make it seem like everything but
ET's is off the board, or atleat thats how I read it. Thanks for clarifying.

------
tzs
No. If it were aliens trying to contact us (well, probably not specifically
us...it would be much more likely they'd not have a specific target) there
would be more than just one signal.

Note that this doesn't mean that it wasn't from aliens--just that it probably
wasn't a contact attempt. It could be something aliens generated for some
other purpose, or by accident, and we just happened to be looking at the right
time to notice it.

------
chisleu
Old news. I find it interesting that we think aliens might use a naturally
occurring phenomenon to contact us. It seems like they would use something
that couldn't possibly be anything natural, so as to draw attention. To that
end, it probably wouldn't be a smart thing to draw attention to yourself.

I'm still pissed that I wasn't consulted about putting a map to Earth on the
damned Voyager.

Maybe I saw Independence Day too many times.

